# Ethereal moved to wireshark

## amne

If you have any questions wrt to the announcement, post them here.

----------

## Zi7

I do: can't we call it wirewhale instead?

The way it's a bloated piece of software that's sucks everything out of a wire to filter tiny packets doesn't look much like a shark job to me...

 :Smile: 

----------

## amne

You should talk to the actual developers of Wireshark about that, Gentoo just uses the name they choose.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dralnu

So let me get this straight: Ethereal is now Wireshark?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Dralnu wrote:*   

> So let me get this straight: Ethereal is now Wireshark?

 

exactly

 *Quote:*   

> Gerald Combs, the creator of the Ethereal® network protocol analyzer, has accepted a position with CACE Technologies. CACE is best known for the popular WinPcap packet capture library.
> 
> Along with the move comes a new name for the project: Wireshark.
> 
> This site (http://www.wireshark.org/) is the new home of the project. We look forward to continuing our success as world-class network protocol analyzer under the new name, and we welcome you to join us.

 

Thats because the rights for the name Ethereal is with Geralds former employer ... yes their name is Ethereal  :Smile: 

----------

## Dralnu

Alright. I don't (think) need Ethereal/Wireshark, but its nice to know where to find it if I ever do!  :Smile: 

tanks

----------

## Lion

According to the Gentoo Mailing List, current users will be automatically updated to wireshark.

I have ethereal installed, I just eix-sync-ed, but I dont see emerge world -Dup replace ethereal with wireshark.

Even emerge -u ethereal just gives me: "emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "ethereal".".

So, what about this "To make this transition as painless as possible, a package move has been setup 

so Ethereal users should automatically upgrade to Wireshark."?

----------

## opentaka

I like the name "Ethereal" better... I keep hitting tab trying to launch wireshark but entering ethe...  :Smile: 

/me sets alias  :Smile: 

----------

## Lion

Ah, some way, I have indeed been upgraded to wireshark!

Somehow, I must have missed it when confirming the emerge world -Dua

----------

## Suicidal

Wonder how many ISS instructors this is going to confuse.

----------

## wmgoree

I'm just sync'd, and I see both "ethereal" and "wireshark" USE flags; does this deprecate the "ethereal" flag? Or is that up to the individual package maintainers?

----------

## amne

Wifiscanner seems to be the only application affected by this use flag, see bug 141154

It's also using the wireshark use flag, so i assume the ethereal one is no longer needed at will be dropped at some time.

----------

## Daniel Black

 *wmgoree wrote:*   

> I'm just sync'd, and I see both "ethereal" and "wireshark" USE flags; does this deprecate the "ethereal" flag? Or is that up to the individual package maintainers?

 

I forgot to remove the ethereal use flag. Thanks for the notice.

Yes its the individual package maintainer's fault that he forgot it   :Smile: .

 *Suicidal wrote:*   

> Wonder how many ISS instructors this is going to confuse.

 

Oh dear. ISS instructors may just need to keep up to date then.

When booking a ISS course ask what wireshark is and then you know if your going to get value for money or not  :Smile: 

----------

## LubosD

And what's the replacement for tethereal? I can't find any "twireshark".

----------

## bumpus

 *LubosD wrote:*   

> And what's the replacement for tethereal? I can't find any "twireshark".

 

Try tshark.

----------

## egberts

For KDE users, don't forget the USE="gtk" as in

```
USE="gtk" emerge wireshark
```

Forgot to update the package.mask when I did a 'emerge world' and watched wireshark (aka ethereal) disappeared!!!

----------

